# New et-73 dual probe



## skinnerc06 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wondering how yall clean your thermometers after a smoke.  I dont want to damage my baby.  Also one more thing.. anyone have a guess about how much life you can get out two fresh batteries? just wondering


----------



## dionysus (Jun 21, 2007)

I usually wipe the probes with a damp cloth. I never immerse them in water. As for the batteries, can't help you there, I've never really paid much attention. If I turn it on and nothing happens, I change the batteries.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wipe it down with a wet cloth. The probe is the easy part to clean, the wire is more tricky because it is twisted.


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 21, 2007)

Just wipe them down with a damp cloth. Right now I have approx. 18 hours of operation on the batteries that came with my unit. I have no idea how much life is left in them but it's still very responsive.


----------



## fuzzynavel (Jun 21, 2007)

like everyone said wipe down the probes, and i have about 40 hours on a fresh set of batteries and still going (always use energizer!). i will get some batteries from work tonight and do a test just to see how long they last


----------



## figjam (Nov 19, 2007)

Can these probes be used in a turkey that is deep fried?


----------



## oillogger (Nov 19, 2007)

I would not consider using the probes for frying turkeys.  I suggest going with the typical stick type turkey fryer thermometer.  A turkey should only take about 45 minutes to fry.  Do not make the mistake of over frying the turkey as some people do.  165F is done according to the USDA.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 19, 2007)

I use a damp cloth and a little soap, then rinse in hot water... on the probe only, not the cable. To protect the cable, I wrap that in aluminum foil...


----------



## beebeque (Nov 19, 2007)

1.) I use an SOS pad on the probes themselves & simply wipe down the rest of it. Never had a problem with this.

2.) I'm gonna go ahead and say the FIGJAM has the best avatar I've ever seen.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 19, 2007)

FigJam..only way to use a probe on a deep fried turkey.......is pull the turkey OUT OF THE OIL.......and use a instant read thermo.......in the breasts and thighs.........speaking of which........LOVE YOUR AVATAR

BeeBeQue......you think the avatar rox.......view FigJam's profile........OUCH


d88de


----------



## figjam (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply guys.  The reason I asked was I was looking at the link to the modifications to my ecb over here, and noticed he had a link to frying a turkey, which I've done in the past.  When I saw the picture shown here, I thought it would be great if this could be done so I would know for sure what the temp was in the bird before I pulled it out.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 19, 2007)

never ever even HEARD on someone using a probe in hot oil..........i imagine there will be some comments on THAT


d88de


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 20, 2007)

Not sure about the Maverick but I used my Pyrex digital to fry a turkey and it didn't hurt it. Still works perfectly.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 20, 2007)

You guys in Florida probably don't have to worry but for you all in the cold climates ... keep the digital close to or on the smoker. I was worried with my first one that it would melt and set it far from the smoker and the darn thing froze up and never worked again! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Didn't make it threw one single smoke!


----------



## capt dan (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks DJ for that  lil bit o info. I got temps in the mid 20's to start in the am, I will try to keep it real  close to "stinky"!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 22, 2007)

i agree..........2inches of snow already............highs in the upper 30's.......now i wonder if a can keep temps at 300-350 without going to a TON of fuel........maybe do the low and slow this time.......any suggestions?

d88de


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks, DJ.  Got a pyrex tonight (could not find a ET-73 but may order one) and that was one of my immediate questions thinking about the temps.


----------

